

Apple's Steve Jobs: 'no one's going to buy' a big phone - kumarm
http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/16/jobs-no-ones-going-to-buy-a-big-phone/

======
melling
Steve was wrong about a lot of things. Guess what, he also realized it.

'In the interview, Jobs also says about himself, "I just care about success.
So you'll find a lot of people that will tell you that I had a very strong
opinion and they, you know, presented evidence to the contrary and five
minutes later, I completely changed my mind, because I'm like that. I don't
mind being wrong and I'll admit I'm wrong a lot. It doesn't really matter to
me too much. What matters to me is that we do the right thing." '

[http://www.cbsnews.com/news/what-steve-jobs-revealed-in-a-
lo...](http://www.cbsnews.com/news/what-steve-jobs-revealed-in-a-lost-
interview/)

